# Christmas 2013



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

Ok, so I'm already thinking about planning this years Xmas. Last year we went to Al Qasr and was really disappointed......sooooo, looking for some recommendations from people please.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Oh my god. It's January!!!

:jaw:


You are aware that Al Qasr is considered one of the best brunches in Dubai? What wasn't right?


----------



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

There was a group of us that went (included 5 kids).....I had booked this in May last year as had heard it was one of the best. There was no kids food section, I mean nothing! We had to wait 45 minutes for a pizza and by that time my 3 year old was in melt down! Then when Santa appeared he didn't even pass out gifts to all the kids, my friend had to go chasing him!?!? Not impressed at all. When I complained, I was told that I wasn't paying for my child....like that was some sort of excuse. 

Nah, don't go. 

I know it's only January, but looking for suggestions of good places as I know they get booked up by May! :0) :0)


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

claredoc said:


> There was a group of us that went (included 5 kids).....I had booked this in May last year as had heard it was one of the best. There was no kids food section, I mean nothing! We had to wait 45 minutes for a pizza and by that time my 3 year old was in melt down! Then when Santa appeared he didn't even pass out gifts to all the kids, my friend had to go chasing him!?!? Not impressed at all. When I complained, I was told that I wasn't paying for my child....like that was some sort of excuse.
> 
> Nah, don't go.
> 
> I know it's only January, but looking for suggestions of good places as I know they get booked up by May! :0) :0)


We went Sloanes at a grosvenor House, it was great!


----------



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

Blazeaway, did you have kids with you?


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

Radison Blu the creek,five different restaurants for 1 price and Santa that gives gifts plus singers,we keep going back.


----------

